# Installing DWV system new construction



## joebart (Jan 29, 2009)

Hi All:

I am in the process of installing the DWV system in our house that I am building. The house if framed and the outside is all done. I have 2 - 3" vents poked out of the roof and there is a 4" septic pipe in the basement leading out to the tank and division box then into the drain field.

I think I am going over board with this installation and would appreciate any comments and suggestions. I have calculated the drain units as well as the fixture units and have decided to run separate 2" vent lines for each trap which connect as close as possible to the trap. All these vents which is a total of 12 will all tap into a 3" header that will run across the attic via sanitary "T"s. At each end of the 3" header I will install a "T" with a clean out and tie each end into the 3" pipe that is poked through the roof.

As for the drain all the drains run into the basement and I will install a clean out "T" for each drain then plumb it into the 4" header with sanitary "T"s. This 4" header will terminate into the septic pipe. I will also be installing a 3" vent from this 4" drain header to the 3" vent header.

So there it is. I think I might have over designed things. Okay l appreciate your comments and suggestions and the time to respond.
Sincer Thanks
Joe


----------



## Ron (Jun 12, 2008)

Thread is open, member is allowed back on here.


----------



## pzmember (Sep 20, 2008)

im having issues w/ drain units, and fixture units, its dfu's, and wsfu's. and i have never heard of a plumbing connection for vent or drain called a header. stack, vent stack, soil stack. no offense but are you a licensed plumber.


----------



## Bill (Jun 17, 2008)

mjcoleman said:


> im having issues w/ drain units, and fixture units, its dfu's, and wsfu's. and i have never heard of a plumbing connection for vent or drain called a header. stack, vent stack, soil stack. no offense but are you a licensed plumber.


Umm, me too mj!


----------



## uaplumber (Jun 16, 2008)

Good evening Ron. Why do you consider this person a Professional Plumber?
I am not being an Arse, just trying to help the membership.


----------



## Ron (Jun 12, 2008)

uaplumber said:


> Good evening Ron. Why do you consider this person a Professional Plumber?
> I am not being an Arse, just trying to help the membership.


Was not my decision, I do hope he will give us an intro.


----------



## Bill (Jun 17, 2008)

Mine neither. His posts will give him away.


----------



## 22rifle (Jun 14, 2008)

What is going on? DIYers are now allowed on here?

Tell me I am missing something please. I am outta here in a heartbeat if that is so.


----------



## uaplumber (Jun 16, 2008)

This is from DIY chatroom

joebart 
Newbie

Join Date: Jan 2009
Posts: 6 

 My Photos 









Hi Bill:

The inspector loves it! I want to be sure to do a good job with this installation. I also wanted to know what my peers think! 

I attended a night class on plumbing which was helpful. I then purchased some books which were also helpful and away I went. As I'm doing the work I am coming up with all kinds of questions so I dip into the books and make sure I understand the intent and go from there. There is one thing I am not 100% sure of and thats cleanouts. I will be installing a cleanout at the bottom of each drain pipe before it goes into the drain header or should they be positioned as close to the trap as possible? Naturally I would not put a cleanout in the finished areas.

Thanks for your comment Bill.


----------



## Bill (Jun 17, 2008)

Busted!!


----------



## Nathan (Jun 11, 2008)

Well then he lied to me. He told me he was a professional plumber.


----------



## Nathan (Jun 11, 2008)

OK, Ban reset. Sorry for the confusion.


----------



## Bill (Jun 17, 2008)

Thats fine Nathan. Sometimes 2 heads are better than one.


----------



## pzmember (Sep 20, 2008)

my mother in law needed a pacemaker. i wonder if i could have taken a class, and bought cardiovascular surgery for dummies. :furious:


----------



## Bill (Jun 17, 2008)

mjcoleman said:


> my mother in law needed a pacemaker. i wonder if i could have taken a class, and bought cardiovascular surgery for dummies. :furious:


I will sell you one for 29.95 plus S&H:laughing:


----------



## pzmember (Sep 20, 2008)

Bill said:


> I will sell you one for 29.95 plus S&H:laughing:


 sold! eeeeeww im gonna be rich.


----------



## 422 plumber (Jul 31, 2008)

The guy took a nite class, read a book, and has the balls to call us his peers?


----------

